# Looking for Milbank u-400 cover



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

vietvet1953 said:


> A friend had his cover stolen at his business. It is a milbank u400 meter socket.
> 13w x 28h.
> Anyone know where i can get one for him,needs to get a green tag after thief cut wires.


You might have to buy the panel:no:

Welcome to ET:thumbsup:


----------

